# Ouch my head... and every other part of my body



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Tried to do a BS 3 yesterday, but I rotated a bit too early. Tail of my board ended up catching the take off and I flew through the air backwards landing on my head/shoulder? and for some reason my back leg and groin hurt too *sigh*

felt kinda kind of nauseous and pukey after the slam (didn't puke though). didn't have any memory loss but it took me a while to piece stuff together... i was worried about concussions, but i'm feeling ok today... just really really groggy... 

any head experts here? the nausea and pukey feeling kinda freaked me out yesterday


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

that was a concussion.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

the REASON said:


> that was a concussion.


Agreed. It'll happen.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I might sound like a dick, but don't ask for opinions on the internet. Go to the doctor they can tell you how serious it is and will tell you what to do. It is your noggin after all and you only have one brain. Don't piss it away.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Me lose brain? Uh oh!

-- H. Simpson


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sure sounds like a concussion. You should go see a doctor. Chances are that you can just go along fine, but there is that other chance things could go horribly wrong for you.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

Go into your bathroom and turn your lights off. Wait a minute and then turn them back on and see how much your pupils dilate. If they stay really large then you definitely have a concussion. It's not an ideal, fool proof method but that's what I use to tell.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed on the concussion. Every one I've had I get the pukey (sometimes end up worshiping the porcelain god). Always a good idea to see a doc after one just to be sure there's not more going on up in the noggin.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

thx guys, gonna get my head checked out asap.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

you're probably completely fine. ive had a few and never gotten checked out, but its never a bad idea...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

jyuen, you didn't say: helmet or no helmet.
Just like every injury concussions have levels of severity. Last year my oldest boys friend slammed on the last run of the night. Had a helmet on, but concussion was so bad he was done for the rest of the year. Also my other boy, has a friend that is still having issues from a concussion during football season. Other people have had them and back in next week or following week

I know you said your getting checked out but they are not worth taking risks with


----------



## xotix (Aug 25, 2011)

Last year, in a freestyle camp on the 4th day (wanted to take my first "bigger" (beginner-middle) kicker) on the warming up run at 9 am i've weged (hope you call it like that in english) on the normal slope by a normal turn, flew backwards on my head. Couldn't breave for x seconds (You are getting used to that ) and everythign was turning around. I went down to the lift, waited there alone. I've sent 4 SMS to my (ex)girlfriend. 4 times i've sent the same without knowing it. That was quite heavy. Didn't go to the doctor...

I weared a helmet and a back protector. I'm fine know. Also i felt sick.

I just sat down in the restaurant for x hours, went back to the park. Stil la biz dicy. First kicker run gave me my clearness bak and the last on the smallest brought me back my concussion...

Sometimes, I'm an idiot...

Just for information: If you once have pupils which have different sizes, go to the hospital! ^^

Puke = Concussion for sure. go to the doc next time, don't ask the internet.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah I was wearing a helmet. thanks everyone for your concern.

Went to the doctor's today, they said mild concussion, didn't send me out to get head scanned (i guess thats a good thing). told me to rest, no physical activity until i'm 100% healthy. bummer... hopefully i can go back to riding groomers sooner rather than later. and then back to the park... not going to the park when the largest resort in the area has a whopping 600ft vertical drop really sucks lol


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

in other related news...

do I need to buy a new helmet now? I hear helmets are only good for 1 major impact


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

an extra $100 ish to replace it and ensure your safe, yes it's worth replacing in my mind.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, dont take a chance. Get a new helmet. Most companies have a crash replacement program where they give you a % off your next helmet. I got a concussion back in the middle of December. I contacted Burton, sent the helmet back under warranty and they sent me a new one.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Ouch! Wearing a helmet probably saved you from getting a nasty lump on your head.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

it always good to get concussions checked out ive had 5 or6 2 or 3 being pretty bad you have to let that shit work it self out if you start to get a headache while boarding stop i had a friend from rugby who got 2 in 3 weeks he got post concussion syndrome and spent a month in the hospital in the dark


----------

